#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  原 階級勳章 更名為 特殊稱號勳章

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=11]階級勳章 更名為 特殊稱號勳章 (2008/10/25)* 


*原階級勳章，依據會員發表至特定數量之發帖數，經由系統自動更新等級頭銜始頒發

此為使用系統預設頭銜功能，鼓勵狼之樂園會員發文的本意，並無區分階級之實。

為避免誤解，即日起將此勳章名稱正名為特殊稱號勳章。*

----------

